# need recommendation for desk lamp.



## picard (Mar 9, 2012)

can someone recommend me a good desk lamp for studying ? my existing LED lamp doesn't produce enough lumens for reading.

I would prefer LED lamp but I am willing to buy any lamp that produce good lumens for reading. My eye sight is already bad enough


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't yet seen a good desk lamp for this, but you can't really go wrong with a 23W CFL once you find a desk lamp that takes screw-base bulbs.


----------



## PharmerMike (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the Ikea Tertial.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20370383/

Inexpensive, easy to adjust, and can be used with any type/tint of bulb that you like (incandescent, CFL, LED, etc.)


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 14, 2012)

If you go PharmerMike's route I suggest getting LED bulbs that shoot light forwards as in the 1st and 3rd from the left in photo. 40 watt equivalents are about $10 at Home Depot (Ecosmart) and Lowes (Utilitech). Do not get the one on the right. It just shoots light sideways into the shade.






When buying the lamp check the lamp shade size. Some manufacturers are making the shade smaller and smaller and looking at an exposed bulb is no fun. Especially bad on the goose neck styles.
On a related note the 23W CFLs are fairly big. It is possible to get mini-13W ones that tuck way into the shade.


----------



## Jroddz (Jun 12, 2012)

I just got this one at Ikea: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/ It has a single 3W LED which is about 2700 kelvin. For ten bucks, it's great for reading.


----------



## budynabuick (Jun 12, 2012)

PharmerMike said:


> I like the Ikea Tertial.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20370383/
> 
> Inexpensive, easy to adjust, and can be used with any type/tint of bulb that you like (incandescent, CFL, LED, etc.)



Nice find PharmerMike. Whats shipping (time wise)like? I am assuming you have purchased from them? Thanks.

Keith


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with LEDNinja. There are so many good LED bulbs these days that it makes sense to buy a conventional fixture with an edison socket and use one of the Philips or Utilitech bulbs in it. The Philips "egg yolk" bulb, shown second from the left in the photo above, has a very nice incandescent-like glow and is bright for it's size. There are also a number of PAR-shaped LED bulbs from the same manufacturers that are good if you need something a little more directional.


----------

